# Adjust fan speed with software! Help



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi there. Im running to evga 8800gtx's in SLI. I know enough about pc's to get around but I'm almost positive their overheating.

Nvidia monitor shows one of them at 65 and the other at 70 usually. I play with the door of my case off to reduce heat and my window open.

How can i use ntune to increase my fan speeds? Nvidia monitor is telling me that my cpu is at 2445 Rpm and my system is at 10 rpm..

My major exhaust fan is barely running, I put my hand over the exhaust on the top of the pc and feel almost no suction, and its pretty quiet. I think they can go up to about 5,000 Rpm can't they?

Help would be appreciated


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Pankie !

What makes you think the computer is overheating ? Any symptoms ?

Video card's GPU's can reach much higher temps than CPU's. When under load their temp can go up to 100°C. Here's some info about the 8800GTX max temp.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

first off you have a very high powered $$$$$ system there which produces heat like a furnace which I am sure you have discovered.

I have seen many well desinged cases which are built just for your system spec ....... the coolermaster evo 830 stacker / sli comes to mind

however thats not fully required


I would simply invest in as many high quality/ high rpm cases fans as you can mount i the case you have 

the standard low budget 80mm case fan spins at 1780rpm's >>>>> good high quality ball bearing not sleeved bearing fans can spin at 3780 and some even more

same thing with the 120mm set-ups >>>>> the common 120mm spins at around 1200-1500 there are good ones at will push to almost 3,000 RPM's

my personal fav's are the thermaltake smart fans, they come with a know adjustment for manual case fan control >>>>> when you are not gaming , turn them down 

when you are gaming ramp them up

I hope you case has at least two 120mm fan locations >>>> one front & one @ the back

and one at the side cover ????? if not "cut" one

the high rpm fans are noisy compared to slow ones, but I can bear noise better than I can accept wasting money from burning parts up


http://www.circotech.com/thermaltake-smart-fan-with-tri-led-fan.html


----------

